# 5D mark 3 with BG-12 problem



## Scott_McPhee (Feb 28, 2013)

I use my Canon 5D mark 3 with the official BGE-11 battery grip and I have noticed a problem.

When using the grip to shoot, occasionaly the shutter button will stop functioning.
AF stops and the display is static.
If I remove the camera from my eye, release the shutter and then put it back to my eye the shutter button and AF starts working again.

Anyone else with this combination had this problem?

Battery grip is properly attached, camera on latest firmware and working perfectly apart from this.


----------



## jmontagu13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got a used 5D3 last week without a grip and have noticed something similar. I haven't used it enough to figure out exactly what it's doing, but your description pretty much nails it. I go to take a picture and nothing focuses (with back button focusing) and the shutter doesn't do anything. Pull back and look at the camera and try again and it works. I'll have to keep an eye on this and see if I can recreate it easily.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Feb 28, 2013)

jmontagu13 said:


> I just got a used 5D3 last week without a grip and have noticed something similar. I haven't used it enough to figure out exactly what it's doing, but your description pretty much nails it. I go to take a picture and nothing focuses (with back button focusing) and the shutter doesn't do anything. Pull back and look at the camera and try again and it works. I'll have to keep an eye on this and see if I can recreate it easily.



I have always used mine with the grip but interesting to see you have had the same thing.
It's annoying as it happens frequently and taking the camera away from your eye can lose you a shot.


----------



## duydaniel (Feb 28, 2013)

make sure the connectors between lens and body are clean or do you have the latest firmware update?
One is coming out this April to address slow focus issue


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Feb 28, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> make sure the connectors between lens and body are clean or do you have the latest firmware update?
> One is coming out this April to address slow focus issue



Connections are clean - checked them again but camera and grip were purchased new.
Latest firmware in the camera too.

The focus isn't slow - it's non-existant.
Only way round it is to take the camera from your eye, release the shutter button and try again.


----------

